# Beware Racycle on eBay!



## Wcben (Apr 18, 2014)

*Beware...not so bad... Racycle on eBay!*

I got reply from the lister of this Racycle, he changed the listing to reflect that it's a 1911 as indicated by the badges, I do feel that the inaccuracies on this particular bicycle do still need to be pointed out for those who don't know....

Just thought I'd give anyone who doesn't know, a heads up!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-1...188?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item4d1bea94fc

There are some decent parts here but the price is really high for the condition and the year is way off!   1899 was still the narrow tread badge and, the model 164 indicates 1911 anyway.... The handlebars look to be Kelly's and the seat looks to be a Racycle seat but.... The fasteners for the badge concern me, the crank and chainring are wrong, chain looks to be much wider than what Racycle used, front hub looks newer.... Too much isn't right about this bike....

I hope this bike doesn't belong to someone on here, the description is misleading and I've always found the fine folks here to be much more accurate than the way this was described.... Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone who might want a Racycle and didn't know many of the particulars.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2014)

Do you think it is a D & J hanger from the hudson takeover?


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 19, 2014)

*That's not a D&J hanger!*

D&J has a three prong spider crank arm and a self-oiling cartridge.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 19, 2014)

*fordsnake!!*



fordsnake said:


> D&J has a three prong spider crank arm and a self-oiling cartridge.




What do You Thing of the Bike??  You have had a few, and are very knowledgeable on them!!!


----------



## Wcben (Apr 19, 2014)

Hudson takeover?   Miami wouldn't have tagged the bike a Racycle if it didn't carry their best components, that's definitely not the Racycle crank hanger!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2014)

You guys are much more knowledgeable than myself - I was just attempting to square that silly Crank on that bike. As you kindly pointed out - some things add up and others do not. Giving the bicycle slight leeway and " lets say " it  is a Racycle why would it have another Crank? Just thinking out loud I guess - Thats all and D & J hangers were used on quite a few of Miami's bicycles other than the Racycle. Though it is rather obvious ( as pointed out by Fordsnake ) that it is not a D & J Hanger. Just had a quick look at the 1915 Miami cat for the Hudson.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 19, 2014)

Wcben said:


> Just thought I'd give anyone who doesn't know, a heads up!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-1...188?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item4d1bea94fc
> 
> ...




If the seller can provide documentation that it is indeed a 1899 Racycle there should be no
problem. Otherwise, he should have stated " it appears to be an 1899 Racycle."

He does indicate that  "other wise everything seems to be original"

You don't have to be an expert on any bike to understand the above statement.

He didn't state "everything is original".

Also in the 100 years this bike has been around...is it not possible that it could have
been modified or repaired as needed with the sole purpose of riding it.

The seller may not have a history of what was done to the bike .
He does include many photos & close-ups .

I don't know if the price is high or not, but I don't believe there is misleading on purpose.
He may not know what is correct for this bike & that "can" be misleading ...
but he is asking if you have any questions to let him know. That looks like an honest request !


My 2¢...


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 19, 2014)

It may be a "Fauber Special" cranks & chainring on that racycle.


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 19, 2014)

Note there's not a two bolt-clam bottom bracket (the lower end models and other models did have different chainrings). But this is a Model 164 – a 1911 Rigid Roadster...would it not have a Racycle outside bearing crank and sprocket? It's beyond me, does anyone have a 1911 catalog...that would answer many of the discrepancies?


----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2014)

I found the crank on this picture of a 1895 Rambler....


----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2014)

As it turns out Wills Wares is correct - it is a Fauber Special ... This is in Italian






















In English 1899


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 29, 2014)

*damnI love old chainrings*

Just sayin


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 29, 2014)

Same sprocket as my mystery bike



http://www.fattiretrading.com/1906mystery.html


----------



## orangewill (Apr 30, 2014)

*Genuine?*

However authentic, both bikes are bitchen.   You can't fake rad. Just hope the patina is real.  Genuine history is valuable as testament.  It is still here.  I don't mean money. Just so long as they both shall ride.  

Keep Pedaling,


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 30, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Same sprocket as my mystery bike
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fattiretrading.com/1906mystery.html




Chris, is this your bike?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Racycle in question actually looks legit. If it sold for $1,200.00, someone got a nice deal. That

said, I would rather have the Racycle hanger/BB and cassette, and, this looks to be a Roadster frame. It has

a the higher end saddle, proper badging, nice Kelly bars, nice wood grips, frame has the right rear dropouts

and rear hub, (armless Musselman) It's just the crank and sprocket that seem to be stumping us here. The front

wheel has been replaced with a late teens ND front hubbed wheel as stated. 

Hmmmmmm........


----------

